# Where Do I Get Co2?



## Sunny

Looking for a place in the west end Etobicoke, Brampton, Mississauga where I can get a 5lb Co2 bottle and refills. Can anyone suggest a good source? and what cost $$ am I looking at?


----------



## 1dime

Im wondering the same thing. Add scarborough too


----------



## Darkblade48

I would take a look at Norwood Extinguishers. They are the cheapest source that I have found for both tanks and refills. A 5 lb tank costs $75. Be aware that larger tanks are not much more expensive (i.e. a 10 lb tank costs $85); I also believe refill costs are the same for the 5 and 10 lb tanks at Norwood. It is more economical to buy a larger tank.

I made a thread researching all of this awhile back.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7915


----------



## Mr Fishies

I've not found anything closer to Brampton for refills than Norwood and Camcarb, everyone local that I spoke with want the tank dropped and picked up the next day - some nonsense about "firing up the compressor for a single 5lb tank"...doesn't seem to be a problem for Camcarb. They purge the tank while walking to the back, fire up the compressor and less than 5 mintues later I'm on my way. I keep going to Camcarb as an excuse to visit Lee Valley a mintue or two away.

You can also call Simgo in Mississauga, they're a beverage supply place and sell filled tanks (that I believe come from Norwood), I picked up a 5lb pre-filled for $80-85. It's an old tank, but it was refurbed and stamped the month before I bought it.

If you can fit a 10lb tank, I'd suggest going that route too. I have a 5lb that's lasting me 3-4 months between fills, but as DB said, a refill of a 10lb might cost $2-3 more, and the tank would probably be $10-15 more. I seem to remember you have a sump and other gear under your tank, if you can't fit a 10lb tank, I can, maybe you'd be interested in my 5lb, pro-rated?  It still has ~4 years before it needs to be re-tested, Nov of 2013 IIRC.


----------



## Ice_14

Home Hydroponics in Brampon had Co2.
They don't do refills though, it's a tank exchange just drop off the empty and pickup a full one. I can't remember the price, haven't been there in a couple years. Also I don't think they had 5lb tanks, just 10lb and up.


----------



## Chris S

I always go to Camcarb, 4270 Weston Rd.


----------



## Sunny

Okay here is what I found out

Simgo
5lb $92 empty

10 lb $121 empty

Camcarb
5lb $110 filled

10lb 120 filled


----------



## Calmer

1dime said:


> Im wondering the same thing. Add scarborough too


I use a 20 lb tank from http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Carbon-Dioxide/View-all-products.html
and when it's empty I just go back and exchange for a filled tank. Exchange only though. Scarborough and Markham locations. The only drawback is that the 20 lb tank with my regulator is a bit too tall for under a 90gal. that sits on a typical metal stand. I don't find this a problem but others may.


----------



## 1dime

Calmer said:


> I use a 20 lb tank from http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Carbon-Dioxide/View-all-products.html
> and when it's empty I just go back and exchange for a filled tank. Exchange only though. Scarborough and Markham locations. The only drawback is that the 20 lb tank with my regulator is a bit too tall for under a 90gal. that sits on a typical metal stand. I don't find this a problem but others may.


perfect i just got a 90g from canadapleco yesterday I see the 20 lb cost 120..is that empty or filled and before taxes? thx


----------



## Darkblade48

Sunny said:


> Okay here is what I found out
> 
> Simgo
> 5lb $92 empty
> 
> 10 lb $121 empty
> 
> Camcarb
> 5lb $110 filled
> 
> 10lb 120 filled


Those are outrageous prices. Norwood sells a 5lb filled for $75 and a 10lb filled for $85.



1dime said:


> perfect i just got a 90g from canadapleco yesterday I see the 20 lb cost 120..is that empty or filled and before taxes? thx


The 20lb from Hydrotech Hydroponics that costs $120 (actually, I believe it is $128 now) is for a filled tank.


----------



## Calmer

1dime said:


> perfect i just got a 90g from canadapleco yesterday I see the 20 lb cost 120..is that empty or filled and before taxes? thx


Sorry 1dime, I forget if that price included co2 or not as it was so long ago. Taxes are on top of that price. That part I do remember. 
Congratulations on the 90 gal.


----------



## Sunny

Went down to Norwood this morning to get a co2 cylinder but he had no gas. So I purchased a newly inspected 10 lb cylinder ( 10/12/09 ) and I didn't have the correct change so he gave it to me for $60 what a deal!!!! thanks for the tip Anthony! I found out that I could get it filled in Brampton at "Flame Tamer" for $29.50 or Norwood in Etobicoke for $20.....probably cost me the $9.50 to drive down to Etobicoke to get it for $20..ha! ha!


----------



## 1dime

Ok just called hydroponics Scarborough for a quote (October 27, 09) and this is what i got

20lb cylinder filled for 125 plus tax would be around $141.25

When the tank is finish i come back to them and swap for a new 20lb cylinder and all i have to pay is $28 plus tax..would be around $31.64

My question is how long would a 20lb last on a 90 gallon


----------



## Calmer

1dime said:


> My question is how long would a 20lb last on a 90 gallon


It depends on your bubble rate. Anywhere from 10 months to just over a year for a 20 lb tank that supplies a 90 gal. aquarium. Ball park figures of course.
I did an exchange last March or April and it is still going strong.
Make sure to do a leak test with soapy water sprayed onto the joints each time you connect up a co2 tank.


----------



## 1dime

Calmer said:


> It depends on your bubble rate. Anywhere from 10 months to just over a year for a 20 lb tank that supplies a 90 gal. aquarium. Ball park figures of course.
> I did an exchange last March or April and it is still going strong.
> Make sure to do a leak test with soapy water sprayed onto the joints each time you connect up a co2 tank.


Awesome that's not bad, how much is your bubble rate calmer?


----------



## Darkblade48

Sunny said:


> Went down to Norwood this morning to get a co2 cylinder but he had no gas. So I purchased a newly inspected 10 lb cylinder ( 10/12/09 ) and I didn't have the correct change so he gave it to me for $60 what a deal!!!! thanks for the tip Anthony! I found out that I could get it filled in Brampton at "Flame Tamer" for $29.50 or Norwood in Etobicoke for $20.....probably cost me the $9.50 to drive down to Etobicoke to get it for $20..ha! ha!


Looks like a great tank. I'm surprised it is black; mine is a bright red colour.


----------



## Calmer

I increased the bubble rate since last June from about 1 bubble per second to about 2-3 bubbles per second. 
It helps to have an efficient way to disperse the co2 into the aquarium. Needle wheel or co2 reactor is best.
http://www.barrreport.com/co2-aquatic-plant-fertilization/5809-needle-wheel-diy-modifications.html
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm


----------



## Sunny

Darkblade48 said:


> Looks like a great tank. I'm surprised it is black; mine is a bright red colour.


Yeh he knew I was coming so he painted it flat black for me, but it's red underneath


----------



## Byronicle

has anyone tried going to a paintball place? usually guns have a 16 oz tank, and I know for most places you have to pay to get your tank filled, but maybe they are willing fill up a 5 lb tank?


----------



## Mr Fishies

Byronicle said:


> has anyone tried going to a paintball place? usually guns have a 16 oz tank, and I know for most places you have to pay to get your tank filled, but maybe they are willing fill up a 5 lb tank?


They'll charge more than a welding shop and have less stringent gas quality standards to adhere to. Paintball canisters also have a different threaded connector, I don't know that paintball places would have the ability to fill fire extinguisher/welding tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48

Byronicle said:


> has anyone tried going to a paintball place? usually guns have a 16 oz tank, and I know for most places you have to pay to get your tank filled, but maybe they are willing fill up a 5 lb tank?


The main thing is that paintball tanks and regular CO2 tanks have different nozzles, and the CO2 refilling tanks at paintball tanks are probably only configured for refilling paintball tanks (i.e. depressing pin type tanks).


----------



## svtcanuk

Sorry to dig up an old thread but does anyone know where to get CO2 on the weekend? My schedule is pretty hectic lately so I'm not able to make it to Norwood, Camcarb or Flame Tamer during the week. BTW I'm in Brampton.


----------



## Darkblade48

You can check out Hydrotech Hydroponics. They will have 20 lb tanks "off the shelf", but you can also purchase smaller tanks from them.

However, do note that they will charge a premium on top of the normal price (i.e. they order from Camcarb, so if Camcarb charges $100 for a 10 lb tank, expect to pay more than that).


----------



## svtcanuk

Thanks for the info but I'm looking to get a tank refilled.


----------



## Darkblade48

They will also do refills for you (though you will have to wait a week or so). They will take your tank, wait until the Camcarb guy comes around to take all their tanks back to Camcarb, fill them, and then he brings them back to Hydrotech.


----------



## Detritus Mulm

Dry Ice and Gasses is open Saturday mornings. I think it was $33 and change to fill a 20# last time I was there. 

They're beside the Cineplex at Islington and Queensway


----------



## Darkblade48

Detritus Mulm said:


> Dry Ice and Gasses is open Saturday mornings. I think it was $33 and change to fill a 20# last time I was there.
> 
> They're beside the Cineplex at Islington and Queensway


That's quite expensive. I believe Norwood charges just over $20 to fill the same sized tank.


----------



## svtcanuk

I can confirm that both places are $25 for 20lbs. Norwood will do cash, don't know about Dry Ice.


----------



## Byronicle

is Norwood accessible by TTC?


----------



## Darkblade48

Byronicle said:


> is Norwood accessible by TTC?


It is, but you will need a car anyway.

As far as I know, you are not allowed to carry pressurized gasses onto a public vehicle.


----------

